# Cryptocorine diversen



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I have this plant and I am wondering if there is any special requirements to keep it.
Luis


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Luis,

I don´t know any Cryptocoryne with that name...

It looks to me like a comercial name, 'diversen' sounds to me as 'diverse'.
Where did you get it?

Greets from Spain


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Hola Xema! me la han enviado de Suecia con un tag de Aquafleur y tal cual es, lo eh escrito. Por cierto que lo busque en su web page y no esta ahi.
Saludos.
HI Xema! We got it from aquafleur in a fish store in Sweden and the tag reads that name I consulted their web page and the plant is not listed there.
Cheers,
Navarro


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Entonces, lo más probable es que sea una denominación comercial para plantas sin clasificar debido a hybridaciones o mezclas de plantas incontroladas.
Es muy comun en los vivero donde se cultivan y propagan, que las plantas acaben por mezclarse, y wendtii, becktii, undulata, etc, son dificiles de diferenciar cuando estan emergidas.

Cuidalas como al resto de las cryptocorynes de Sri Lanka.

Then, I think it´s probably a comercial name used for Cryptocorynes with identification due to accidetal mixtures or hybridations.

The plants get mixed is rather common in farms, diferents Cryptocoryne species grow in the same culture table, and wendtii, undulata, becktii are quite similar in emersed culture.

Keep it as the rest of crypts from Sri Lanka.


Greets from Spain


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

It seens to be Netherlands and "diversen" means "various". Even the word "Cryptocorine" is Netherlands.

CU,

Sascha.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Luis,

If it's "various" chances are good the grower didn't know what it was either.


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe to be more precise, a good picture of it will help.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

I have 3 pots from Tropica. The tag says they are Cryptocoryne div. But, ecah pot is a different species. I have Cryptocoryne wendtii Tropica, Cryptocoryne x willisii "lucens", Cryptocoryne x willisii. I think Div means special XL pot.


----------

